# Erstaunliches zu Wimpelkarpfen & Moderlischen



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2009)

Hi zusammen,

hab gerade was erstaunliches beobachtet.
Eines meiner Moderlischen Männchen bewacht
seit einer Woche das Gelege am Stamm eines
__ Eidechsenschwanz (Saururus cernuus) und
verjagt alles was vorbei kommt egal wie groß.

Einer meiner __ Wimpelkarpfen hat gerade in 10cm
Entfernung Algen vom Nachbarstamm abgegrast,
völlig unbeheligt und unbeachtet, als ob das
Moderlischen wissen würde, daß die Wimpler
nur auf Algen scharf sind und den Laich in
Ruhe lassen.

Interessant, oder?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## robsig12 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erstaunliches zu  Wimpelkarpfen & Moderlischen*

Hi Andy,

wie bist Du den eigentlich mit der Algenbekämpfung durch die Wimperkarpfen zufrieden?


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erstaunliches zu  Wimpelkarpfen & Moderlischen*

Hallo Robert,

sehr gut, die putzen Stein für Stein
und Pflanzenstengel auch und das fast
rund um die Uhr.

Eine ellenlange Fadenalge, kann ein Wimpler
natürlich nicht fressen, aber nachdem man
diese mechanisch entfernt hat werden die 
grünen Punkte aus denen neue Algen wachsen
würden gefressen.

Und es sieht super aus, wenn sie über Kopf
die Seerosenblätter von unten säubern.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## TRT (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erstaunliches zu  Wimpelkarpfen & Moderlischen*

Hallo Andy,
wieviel Wimpelkarpfen hast Du in Deinem Besatz?
Vom wem beziehst Du Deine?

Heiko


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erstaunliches zu  Wimpelkarpfen & Moderlischen*

Hallo Heiko,

habe in beiden Teichen je 10 Stück,
alle wachsen und gedeihen prächtig.

Die kamen per Fischkurier von

http://www.koicompetence.de/xanario/

das war echt perfekt.

Hier das Video nochmal vom einsetzen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfKztUNUKHo

Da kann man auch welche sehn, der andere Teich:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISrFg-WCmK0&feature=related

Gruß
Andy


----------

